# 21 Nov 14:  Craftsman Kyle Sinclair, R.I.P.



## McG (22 Nov 2014)

Sad news this morning.


> Canadian soldier dies at CFB Petawawa
> Michelle Zilio, CTVNews.ca
> 22 Nov 2014
> 
> ...


http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/canadian-soldier-dies-at-cfb-petawawa-1.2114534


----------



## kratz (22 Nov 2014)

RIP Craftsman.

This was a training environment. 
We will hear more on this.


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Nov 2014)

My condolences to family, friends and comrades.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Nov 2014)

My condolences to family, colleagues and friends


----------



## cryco (22 Nov 2014)

Sad to hear that. My condolences to his loved ones.


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Nov 2014)

My condolences to Craftsman Sinclair's family and the Regiment.


----------



## jeffb (22 Nov 2014)

It has been a rough 12 months in Pet. RIP.


----------



## cupper (22 Nov 2014)

Arte et Marte.

Rest in Peace Craftsman Sinclair.  

Thoughts go out to the family as well.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Nov 2014)

RIP !


----------



## tech2002 (22 Nov 2014)

My condolence to family


----------



## tomgoetz (23 Nov 2014)

Arte et Marte. RIP Craftsman Sinclair.


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Nov 2014)

RIP Craftsman Sinclair.


----------

